# CC Donations



## Brains (18 Jun 2009)

I tried to donate to the CC via pay pal get error message of 'please enter a number greater than zero' I tried with numbers between £1 and £100,000,000 and it would not accept any of them

therefore no money from me until fixed


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2009)

Put the number in and press the update totals button to the right and below, before moving to the next step. I did the same thing at first.


----------



## Bman (19 Jun 2009)

you have £100,000,000 to donate to CC!?


Im sure CC can live without £1000 of that and I could do with a new bike!


----------



## Panter (19 Jun 2009)

As above, I had a similar thing this morning. When you first log into Paypal, it resets the amount to Zero so you have to repeat it but with updating the total.

Got there in the end


----------

